# ‘Quality, capacity, safety of Pakistan’s nuclear weapons better than India’s’



## Devil Soul

*‘Quality, capacity, safety of Pakistan’s nuclear weapons better than India’s’*
IKRAM JUNAIDI — UPDATED 26 minutes ago
WHATSAPP
 1 COMMENT
 PRINT
ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s nuclear programme was launched for peaceful purposes but national security issues forced the country to build nuclear weapons, former nuclear scientist and the chairman of the Underground Gasification Project at the Thar Coal Field, Dr Samar Mubarakmand, said on Tuesday. 

Dr Mubarakmand was speaking at a seminar titled ‘Civilian Uses for Nuclear Energy in Pakistan: Opportunities and Prospects’, organised by the Islamabad Policy Research Institute (IPRI). 

Although the seminar was supposed to focus on nuclear energy, the discussion revolved mostly around nuclear weapons and nuclear material. 

Dr Mubarakmand said Pakistan’s nuclear programme was always peaceful, and there have been various peaceful applications of nuclear technology such as the establishment of several nuclear medical centres, agricultural research centres and the radioactive tracers used by the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) to build the Mangi Dam in Balochistan. 

Because Pakistan is not a signatory of the Non-Proliferation Treaty, he said it was impossible for the country to receive simple technology, and this was possible because of Pakistani scientists who despite heavy sanctions made Pakistan a nuclear state. 

“The relaxation of bans by members of the Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG) with respect to India as a special dispensation in 2008 under US lobbying, and the current efforts to make India a member of the NSG is an example of the biased Western psyche and mindset,” he claimed. 

Defending Pakistan against allegations of helping Iran and Libya build nuclear weapons, he said both those countries remain non-nuclear states. 

“The world can see that Pakistan’s civilian nuclear programme is not being used for military purposes. No theft of nuclear material has ever taken place in Pakistan. We need to survive in the subcontinent with dignity and, being a smaller state, Pakistan restored the balance of power by conducting nuclear tests after India,” he said. 

Strategic Vision Institute Executive Director Prof Zafar Iqbal Cheema said the treatment given to India by the West is evidence that politics prevails over rules. 

“India was trying to make nuclear weapons since 1959, but India is considered a country with a good track record and Pakistan is considered a country that cannot be trusted. However, it is a fact that the quality, capacity and safety of Pakistani nuclear weapons are better compared to India’s,” he claimed. 

Prof Cheema endorsed a statement by the Senate chairman, where he claimed that Pakistan was denied nuclear energy because it is a Muslim country. 

National Defence University assistant professor Dr Rizwana Karim Abbasi, however, did speak about nuclear energy. She said the demand has increased since the 1990s, and nuclear energy could fill the demand for energy. 

“Greenhouse gases have to be cut by 70pc by 2050 so the world will definitely move towards nuclear energy, which is cheaper and environment-friendly. China is producing 19,000MW of electricity through nuclear energy. India and 31 other countries are also going for it,” she said. 

“Although incidents of atomic reactor accidents in Germany and Japan have led to resistance to nuclear energy in the West, it is still believed that nuclear energy should be used,” she added. 

Dr Abbasi said fossil fuels increase environmental pollution so the world needs to depend more on nuclear power, and safety standards have to be improved. 

“Pakistan needs to secure its membership in the NSG, and it should make more nuclear power plants to make more energy,” she said. The former chairman of the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission, Dr Pervez Butt, said Pakistan has been considering producing 8,835MW electricity through nuclear energy by 2030, which will meet 5 to 8pc of the total requirement. 

_Published in Dawn, December 28th, 2016_


WHATSAPP
 1 COMMENT
 PRINT

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AUz

Dr. Mubarak was also involved with successful cruise missile program Babur. He has stated that making an ICBM range ballistic missile is totally within the reach of Pakistan's military-nuclear industrial set up with its current capabilities, knowledge-base, and resources.

I don't know how many of these things are meant to be taken seriously though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

AUz said:


> Dr. Mubarak was also involved with successful cruise missile program Babur. He has stated that making an ICBM range ballistic missile is totally within the reach of Pakistan's military-nuclear industrial set up with its current capabilities, knowledge-base, and resources.
> 
> I don't know how many of these things are meant to be taken seriously though



He is not a politicians but a scientist so you should take his words seriously. All he said is about the capability which no doubt Pakistan has and I guess when he says that at least the enemies of Pakistan take his words very seriously. Developing a > 5500 km is not very difficult for an industrial complex that can produce a 2750 km range missile on a routine basis since the fundamentals are the same, the only differences are sizing and no of stages, a bit higher speeds and higher re-entry temperatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kṣamā

Devil Soul said:


> Pakistan’s nuclear programme was launched for peaceful purposes but national security issues forced the country to build nuclear weapons,





Devil Soul said:


> Although the seminar was supposed to focus on nuclear energy, the discussion revolved mostly around nuclear weapons and nuclear material.


This just goes to show how committed they are to used Nuke tech for Civil purposes

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indian_gorkha

Says Zafar Iqbal cheema, like anybody cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shah1398

Indian_gorkha said:


> Says Zafar Iqbal cheema, like anybody cares.



Everybody cares when see the miserable safety record of Indian Nuclear plants...Here are a few

http://articles.economictimes.india...ng-kakrapar-atomic-power-station-plant-worker

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/we-may-never-know-what-caused-barc-fire-govt-408153

And the worst of all is suspecting an maniac insider who plays around with nuclear stuff...

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/radiation-poisoning-at-kaiga-plant-insider-hand-suspected-405803

And here is just the tip of the iceberg

https://www.dianuke.org/accidents-at-nuclear-power-plants-in-india/

So yeah world do care when see such things and that is why your last attempt to get NSG membership faced NO from many countries other than China.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AUz

Indian_gorkha said:


> Says Zafar Iqbal cheema, like anybody cares.



Wrong.

Says Dr Samar Mubarakmand--who has never been wrong since now.

He commanded Pakistan's Babur program and stated that india's effort to build similar cruise missile will fail due to lack of structural capability required to carry out such program.

indians back then laughed at him and made fun of him (as usual, inferior peoples' (hindus) reaction towards superior peoples (Muslims) who previously ruled them for 1000 years).

Guess what? nirbhay--indian effort to build a cruise missile similar to Babur--failed one, then again, and again, and then AGAIN!!! and then government was thinking of scrapping the program.



So Dr Mubarak is your god. Worship him. He is the avatar of Vishnu and Shiva combined.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## v9s

kṣamā said:


> This just goes to show how committed they are to used Nuke tech for Civil purposes



The news report picked up on one topic from the forum and reported it. I guess you weren't able to deduce that.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Indian_gorkha said:


> Says Zafar Iqbal cheema, like anybody cares.




It doesn't matter what anyone thinks. Least of all our eternal enemies. But what he says is the truth and is reality. And that's all that matters.

He is giving the rational of why a nation that is committed to the destruction of Pakistan is unable to destroy us. Even though they are more than 7x bigger than us and have abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege. NO other nation in the ENTIRE HISTORY of MANKIND has managed to achieve this feat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

AUz said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Says Dr Samar Mubarakmand--who has never been wrong since now.
> 
> He commanded Pakistan's Babur program and stated that india's effort to build similar cruise missile will fail due to lack of structural capability required to carry out such program.
> 
> indians back then laughed at him and made fun of him (as usual, inferior peoples' (hindus) reaction towards superior peoples (Muslims) who previously ruled them for 1000 years).
> 
> Guess what? nirbhay--indian effort to build a cruise missile similar to Babur--failed one, then again, and again, and then AGAIN!!! and then government was thinking of scrapping the program.
> 
> 
> 
> So Dr Mubarak is your god. Worship him. He is the avatar of Vishnu and Shiva combined.


No need to bring religion in to debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

AUz said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Says Dr Samar Mubarakmand--who has never been wrong since now.
> 
> He commanded Pakistan's Babur program and stated that india's effort to build similar cruise missile will fail due to lack of structural capability required to carry out such program.
> 
> indians back then laughed at him and made fun of him (as usual, inferior peoples' (hindus) reaction towards superior peoples (Muslims) who previously ruled them for 1000 years).
> 
> Guess what? nirbhay--indian effort to build a cruise missile similar to Babur--failed one, then again, and again, and then AGAIN!!! and then government was thinking of scrapping the program.
> 
> 
> 
> So Dr Mubarak is your god. Worship him. He is the avatar of Vishnu and Shiva combined.





Back before May 1998, indians use to laugh and severely ridicule Dr Samar Mubarakmand when he said that Pakistan had a nuclear weapons capability. indians claimed that it was IMPOSSIBLE for Pakistan to EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance. indians gave a million reasons as to why this was impossible. Some of which is uncannily similar to what indians NOW on PDF say with regards to Pakistsn's current military and economic development programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MULUBJA

Devil Soul said:


> *‘Quality, capacity, safety of Pakistan’s nuclear weapons better than India’s’*
> IKRAM JUNAIDI — UPDATED 26 minutes ago
> WHATSAPP
> 1 COMMENT
> PRINT
> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s nuclear programme was launched for peaceful purposes but national security issues forced the country to build nuclear weapons, former nuclear scientist and the chairman of the Underground Gasification Project at the Thar Coal Field, Dr Samar Mubarakmand, said on Tuesday.
> 
> Dr Mubarakmand was speaking at a seminar titled ‘Civilian Uses for Nuclear Energy in Pakistan: Opportunities and Prospects’, organised by the Islamabad Policy Research Institute (IPRI).
> 
> Although the seminar was supposed to focus on nuclear energy, the discussion revolved mostly around nuclear weapons and nuclear material.
> 
> Dr Mubarakmand said Pakistan’s nuclear programme was always peaceful, and there have been various peaceful applications of nuclear technology such as the establishment of several nuclear medical centres, agricultural research centres and the radioactive tracers used by the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) to build the Mangi Dam in Balochistan.
> 
> Because Pakistan is not a signatory of the Non-Proliferation Treaty, he said it was impossible for the country to receive simple technology, and this was possible because of Pakistani scientists who despite heavy sanctions made Pakistan a nuclear state.
> 
> “The relaxation of bans by members of the Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG) with respect to India as a special dispensation in 2008 under US lobbying, and the current efforts to make India a member of the NSG is an example of the biased Western psyche and mindset,” he claimed.
> 
> Defending Pakistan against allegations of helping Iran and Libya build nuclear weapons, he said both those countries remain non-nuclear states.
> 
> “The world can see that Pakistan’s civilian nuclear programme is not being used for military purposes. No theft of nuclear material has ever taken place in Pakistan. We need to survive in the subcontinent with dignity and, being a smaller state, Pakistan restored the balance of power by conducting nuclear tests after India,” he said.
> 
> Strategic Vision Institute Executive Director Prof Zafar Iqbal Cheema said the treatment given to India by the West is evidence that politics prevails over rules.
> 
> “India was trying to make nuclear weapons since 1959, but India is considered a country with a good track record and Pakistan is considered a country that cannot be trusted. However, it is a fact that the quality, capacity and safety of Pakistani nuclear weapons are better compared to India’s,” he claimed.
> 
> Prof Cheema endorsed a statement by the Senate chairman, where he claimed that Pakistan was denied nuclear energy because it is a Muslim country.
> 
> National Defence University assistant professor Dr Rizwana Karim Abbasi, however, did speak about nuclear energy. She said the demand has increased since the 1990s, and nuclear energy could fill the demand for energy.
> 
> “Greenhouse gases have to be cut by 70pc by 2050 so the world will definitely move towards nuclear energy, which is cheaper and environment-friendly. China is producing 19,000MW of electricity through nuclear energy. India and 31 other countries are also going for it,” she said.
> 
> “Although incidents of atomic reactor accidents in Germany and Japan have led to resistance to nuclear energy in the West, it is still believed that nuclear energy should be used,” she added.
> 
> Dr Abbasi said fossil fuels increase environmental pollution so the world needs to depend more on nuclear power, and safety standards have to be improved.
> 
> “Pakistan needs to secure its membership in the NSG, and it should make more nuclear power plants to make more energy,” she said. The former chairman of the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission, Dr Pervez Butt, said Pakistan has been considering producing 8,835MW electricity through nuclear energy by 2030, which will meet 5 to 8pc of the total requirement.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, December 28th, 2016_
> 
> 
> WHATSAPP
> 1 COMMENT
> PRINT


 
From title itslef , I could guess who would have written the article. Congratulations to pakistan for better Nuclear nuclear weapo.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

MULUBJA said:


> From title itslef , I could guess who would have written the article. Congratulations to pakistan for better Nuclear nuclear weapo.




This IS a Pakistani forum not a forum for the interests of our eternal enemies. We believe and trust our own. If you don't like it you are more than welcome to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakGuns

We need access to uranium... We have china which builds safest nuclear power plants recent deal with UK was reflection of that... Now, why can't we make deal with Australia for bucks for uranium??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kṣamā

v9s said:


> The news report picked up on one topic from the forum and reported it. I guess you weren't able to deduce that.


Very well then I suppose these lines from the OP seem to support your line of thinking:-


Devil Soul said:


> Although the seminar was supposed to focus on nuclear energy, the discussion revolved mostly around nuclear weapons and nuclear material.



And such ignorant I was that I was expecting some kind of talk regarding Thorium tech or hybrid MoX fuel reactors. Even basic discussion regarding different kind of reactor vessel geometry and type with different fuel cycles and possible effects in steam generation for power production. If all this was not palatable by the audience even basic talk regarding uses of ionizing radiation in treating harvested crops would have found takers. But discussing weapons certainly dose not come "Civil Use"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Photon

Offcourse, Once again It is none other but Pakistan's loud mouth "nuclear scientist" Samar Mubarakmand tooting his own horn, with little quantitative evidence to proves his assertions.

Pakistan has some very peculiar "nuclear scientists" , more intrested in media attention and personal gains than actual science.

There was another one, who despite being a self confessed nuclear arms smuggler and supposed father of Pakistan's nuclear bomb was endorsing 'water car' frauds on television.

Hearing them speak, their intellect, one instinctively feels, that western journalist must be right, when they claim Pakistan nuclear weapons design came from China, where as centrifuge designs were stolen from Holland.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mo12

PakGuns said:


> We need access to uranium... We have china which builds safest nuclear power plants recent deal with UK was reflection of that... Now, why can't we make deal with Australia for bucks for uranium??


china only financed it, france is building it


----------



## Zen0

Pakistani media patting their own backs , when they rank below India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Photon said:


> Offcourse, Once again It is none other but Pakistan's loud mouth "nuclear scientist" Samar Mubarakmand tooting his own horn, with little quantitative evidence to proves his assertions.
> 
> Pakistan has some very peculiar "nuclear scientists" , more intrested in media attention and personal gains than actual science.
> 
> There was another one, who despite being a self confessed nuclear arms smuggler and supposed father of Pakistan's nuclear bomb was endorsing 'water car' frauds on television.
> Hearing them speak, their intellect, one instinctively feels, that western journalist must be true, when they claim Pakistan nuclear weapons design came from China, where as centrifuge designs were stolen from Holland.





You talk as if indians were the pioneers, inventors, designers and producers of nuclear weapons technology. FYI it wasn't. It was the White Western European Christian Americans who were. Not the indian race.

By the way, the Western journalist who made such a claim wasn't the same one who claimed that Iraq could launch WMD and destroy Europe within 30 mins? 



Zen0 said:


> Pakistani media patting their own backs , when they rank below India






And why not? After all Pakistan is the ONLY nation in ALL recorded HUMAN HISTORY (5000-10,000 years) that has for nearly 70 years, repelled and fended of an enemy nation that is more than 7x bigger than us and has abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakGuns

Mo12 said:


> china only financed it, france is building it


It is a joint venture and includes Chinese engineers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Photon

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> You talk as if indians were the pioneers, inventors, designers and producers of nuclear weapons technology. FYI it wasn't. It was the White Western European Christian Americans who were. Not the indian race.



There is a fairy large middle ground between being a pioneer of certain technology and out and out begging/borrowing/stealing technology from others and India is neither.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zen0

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> You talk as if indians were the pioneers, inventors, designers and producers of nuclear weapons technology. FYI it wasn't. It was the White Western European Christian Americans who were. Not the indian race.
> 
> By the way, the Western journalist who made such a claim wasn't the same one who claimed that Iraq could launch WMD and destroy Europe within 30 mins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why not? After all Pakistan is the ONLY nation in ALL recorded HUMAN HISTORY (5000-10,000 years) that has for nearly 70 years, repelled and fended of an enemy nation that is more than 7x bigger than us and has abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege.


What are you going on about man

Your media & "experts" claimed Pakistan has better security for nukes , when in fact its in the laughable bottom 3 of the nuclear security index.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Yup, one pakistani nuke = 10 indian nuke !!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## New World

Is there any plan to join The Australian Group after NSG?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Photon said:


> There is a fairy large middle ground between being a pioneer of certain technology and out and out begging/borrowing/stealing technology from others and India is neither.




The only kudos comes from ACTUALLY being the completely INDIGENOUS inventors, pioneers, develops and produces of these advances sciences and technologies. india is neither of those things. Buying it or living off of the hardwork of other races is not something to be smug of.

Being powerless and incapable of destroying an enemy that is more than 7x smaller than you and doesn't have abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems (courtesy of the West & Russia) does not make them thieves or beggars.



Zen0 said:


> What are you going on about man
> 
> Your media & "experts" claimed Pakistan has better security for nukes , when in fact its in the laughable bottom 3 of the nuclear security index.




The source you are using is probably the same that claimed that Iraq has the capability to destroy the whole of Europe in less than 30 mins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zen0

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The source you are using is probably the same that claimed that Iraq has the capability to destroy the whole of Europe in less than 30 mins.



Dude stop embarrassing yourself , you expect people to take some Pakistanis "expert" words over a freaking NTI , they are recognized as the premiere resource and tool for tracking progress on nuclear security and identifying priorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zaem

"Pakistan was denied Nuclear energy becaus its muslim country" 
Nice victim card... As if there is nothing else risky in Pakistan except islam...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kṣamā

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> And why not? After all Pakistan is the ONLY nation in ALL recorded HUMAN HISTORY (5000-10,000 years) that has for nearly 70 years, repelled and fended of an enemy nation that is more than 7x bigger than us and has abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege.



Isn't 1Pakistani = 10 INDIANS right? 7 times bigger India advantage is of no use! Also then why can't you excel in Civil nuclear tech?Or is that sh1t only a jignoism only to make you sleep better at night? 

Intially India too had reactors designed build by foreign nations. But after the sanctions in 90s no nation helped us with fissile material nor with other nuke tech. We developed our own reactors designed in house. We made some pioneering research in Thorium tech. And that's the reason we are getting world recognition and they are comming back. Hath pe hath rakh ke ro nahi rahe the... mehnat ki hai humne 20 sal usi ki kamai hai jo abhi NSG waiter mila hai cheerleading karke nahi mili.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Devil Soul said:


> Because Pakistan is not a signatory of the Non-Proliferation Treaty, he said it was impossible for the country to receive simple technology, and this was possible because of Pakistani scientists who despite heavy sanctions made Pakistan a nuclear state.


I didn't knew that Pakistani scientists reinvented the wheel in this case. A scientist should be honest and professional in his views but Dr. Samarkand is no longer that.

The know-how of uranium enrichment and necessary parts came from URENCO, thanks in part to efforts of Dr. Abdul Qadeer Khan who used to work for URENCO in 1970s and leveraged his connections for the said purpose.

Chinese input was also valuable.



Devil Soul said:


> Defending Pakistan against allegations of helping Iran and Libya build nuclear weapons, he said both those countries remain non-nuclear states.


Allegations? Yeah right.

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/02/12/w...ion-how-pakistani-built-his-network.html?_r=0



Devil Soul said:


> The relaxation of bans by members of the Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG) with respect to India as a special dispensation in 2008 under US lobbying, and the current efforts to make India a member of the NSG is an example of the biased Western psyche and mindset,” he claimed.


Sorry doctor! They don't trust us, thanks in part to our glorious nuclear proliferation record. Denying it is not being honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Zen0 said:


> Dude stop embarrassing yourself , you expect people to take some Pakistanis "expert" words over a freaking NTI , they are recognized as the premiere resource and tool for tracking progress on nuclear security and identifying priorities.





The biggest embarrassment is for a nation to be unable to destroy an enemy that is more than 7x smaller than it and doesn't have abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems that the bigger nation has 



kṣamā said:


> Isn't 1Pakistani = 10 INDIANS right? 7 times bigger India advantage is of no use! Also then why can't you excel in Civil nuclear tech?Or is that sh1t only a jignoism only to make you sleep better at night?
> 
> Intially India too had reactors designed build by foreign nations. But after the sanctions in 90s no nation helped us with fissile material nor with other nuke tech. We developed our own reactors designed in house. We made some pioneering research in Thorium tech. And that's the reason we are getting world recognition and they are comming back. Hath pe hath rakh ke ro nahi rahe the... mehnat ki hai humne 20 sal usi ki kamai hai jo abhi NSG waiter mila hai cheerleading karke nahi mili.




And guess what????.......the equipment, technology, means and techniques used to design those reactors and other things were ALL made, designed, invented and built by non-indian peoples. Namely by the West and Russia. When you can do that ALL 100% indigenously then you will have something to cheer about. Not before.


----------



## LeGenD

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> And why not? After all Pakistan is the ONLY nation in ALL recorded HUMAN HISTORY (5000-10,000 years) that has for nearly 70 years, repelled and fended of an enemy nation that is more than 7x bigger than us and has abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege.


India is indeed a much larger state but you make it sound like as if it is a superpower. And access to most advanced weapon systems? Not even close.

In reality, there is not much disparity in the equipment of both states. Indian armed forces are larger in sheer numbers but they are spread across the borders as a counter-check to Pakistan, China and Bangladesh. Indian armed forces also lack the mechanized punch that some of the finest armies in recent history (since 20th century) have possessed. They cannot pull off a German _blitzkrieg_ or American _thunder run_ in the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

LeGenD said:


> India is indeed a much larger state but you make it sound like as if it is a superpower. And access to most advanced weapon systems? Not even close.
> 
> In reality, there is not much disparity in the equipment of both states. Indian armed forces are larger in sheer numbers but they are spread across the borders as a counter-check to Pakistan, China and Bangladesh.
> 
> Indian armed forces also lack the mechanized punch that history's greatest armies have possessed. They cannot pull off a German blitzkrieg or American thunder run in the battlefield.




According to some indians on PDF they already are ahead of China and only a touch behind America and Russia. Go figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> According to some indians on PDF they already are ahead of China and only a touch behind America and Russia. Go figure.


Hmm, must be jingoism factor.

Indians are doing well in some areas but they are not up there yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

I S I said:


> No need to bring religion in to debate.


Stfu..


----------



## I S I

AUz said:


> Stfu..


Reported.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

LeGenD said:


> Hmm, must be jingoism factor.
> 
> Indians are doing well in some areas but they are not up there yet.




The ONLY way you can EVER do well as a collective group or as a nation is when your people and nation become pioneers, inventors, developers and 100% complete INDIGENOUS producers of advanced sciences, technologies and advanced weapons systems. At the moment, ONLY the West, Russia, China and Japan are capable of this. Till you don't achieve this very exclusive capability, you are nothing. A nobody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The ONLY way you can EVER do well as a collective group or as a nation is when your people and nation become pioneers, inventors, developers and 100% complete INDIGENOUS producers of advanced sciences, technologies and advanced weapons systems. At the moment, ONLY the West, Russia, China and Japan are capable of this. Till you don't achieve this very exclusive capability, you are nothing. A nobody.


I agree 100% with this. In-fact, I have stressed upon the importance of this fact time-and-again in various threads. I wish Pakistan could achieve an excellent indigenous Industrial capability. But we cannot attain this objective with rampant corruption, misguided foreign policy and by relying on "Made in China" for virtually everything in our lives. At a personal level, we share some responsibility by voting for the better politicians and promoting our domestic industry by buying "Made in Pakistan" wherever applicable.

I don't mind availability of foreign brands in the Pakistani markets, they are welcome and stimulate competition. However, Pakistan should gain something from its relations with the aforementioned countries; the know-how to do something valuable like in the case of our nuclear program.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

LeGenD said:


> I agree 100% with this. In-fact, I have stressed upon the importance of this fact time-and-again in various threads. I wish Pakistan could achieve an excellent indigenous Industrial capability. But we cannot attain this objective with rampant corruption, misguided foreign policy and by relying on "Made in China" for virtually everything in our lives. At a personal level, we share some responsibility by voting for the better politicians and promoting our domestic industry by buying "Made in Pakistan" wherever applicable.
> 
> I don't mind availability of foreign brands in the Pakistani markets, they are welcome and stimulate competition. However, Pakistan should gain something from its relations with the aforementioned countries; the know-how to do something valuable like in the case of our nuclear program.




We need to embark on an unrelenting plan to make Pakistan a developed nation. Need to go all out for it. But our politicians and political system seem to be the biggest hindrance to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zen0

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The biggest embarrassment is for a nation to be unable to destroy an enemy that is more than 7x smaller than it and doesn't have abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems that the bigger nation has


 i can only imagine the embarrassment you had to go through to damage control your post with a pathetic b8 like this . 

On topic Pakistan ranks below India , your chest thumping isn't going magically change facts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

I S I said:


> Reported.


okay..


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Zen0 said:


> i can only imagine the embarrassment you had to go through to damage control your post with a pathetic b8 like this .
> 
> On topic Pakistan ranks below India , your chest thumping isn't going magically change facts




But that does not the alter the facts that I stated in the post you responded to. I more interested in ground realities rather than paper rankings


----------



## illusion8

It's Chinese and north Korean origin tech, and we all know how sound that is....so rule out quality.

Numerous 60 km nasr in the tally doesn't really add up to numbers.

Safety - nothing is safe in Pakistan, and the military doesn't really allow any press, so no one knows how safe they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian_gorkha

AUz said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Says Dr Samar Mubarakmand--who has never been wrong since now.
> 
> He commanded Pakistan's Babur program and stated that india's effort to build similar cruise missile will fail due to lack of structural capability required to carry out such program.
> 
> indians back then laughed at him and made fun of him (as usual, inferior peoples' (hindus) reaction towards superior peoples (Muslims) who previously ruled them for 1000 years).
> 
> Guess what? nirbhay--indian effort to build a cruise missile similar to Babur--failed one, then again, and again, and then AGAIN!!! and then government was thinking of scrapping the program.
> 
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> So Dr Mubarak is your god. Worship him. He is the avatar of Vishnu and Shiva combined.


I don't even care if he is an offspring of Allah or Mohammad. 

Read the article again to know who said what.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian_gorkha

shah1398 said:


> Everybody cares when see the miserable safety record of Indian Nuclear plants...Here a few
> 
> http://articles.economictimes.india...ng-kakrapar-atomic-power-station-plant-worker
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/we-may-never-know-what-caused-barc-fire-govt-408153
> 
> And the worst of all is suspecting an maniac insider who plays around with nuclear stuff...
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/radiation-poisoning-at-kaiga-plant-insider-hand-suspected-405803
> 
> And here is just the tip of the iceberg
> 
> https://www.dianuke.org/accidents-at-nuclear-power-plants-in-india/
> 
> So yeah world do cares when see such things and that is why your last attempt to get NSG membership faced NO from many countries other than China.


So, civilian nuclear plants are same as the ones used for defence purposes.

If you are depending on the no. Of accidents happened in India relating to nuclear plants, then U.S. should have been a country with dangerous security conditions for its nuclear plants. 56 accidents till now.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_reactor_accidents_in_the_United_States

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian_gorkha

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> It doesn't matter what anyone thinks. Least of all our eternal enemies. But what he says is the truth and is reality. And that's all that matters.
> 
> He is giving the rational of why a nation that is committed to the destruction of Pakistan is unable to destroy us. Even though they are more than 7x bigger than us and have abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege. NO other nation in the ENTIRE HISTORY of MANKIND has managed to achieve this feat.


Committed to destruction of Pakistan??
Well.. If that's what you are being told, then you must read less propaganda.


----------



## I S I

illusion8 said:


> Safety - nothing is safe in Pakistan


Funny, World says the same about girls & minorities in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

Indian_gorkha said:


> So, civilian nuclear plants are same as the ones used for defence purposes.
> 
> If you are depending on the no. Of accidents happened in India relating to nuclear plants, then U.S. should have been a country with dangerous security conditions for its nuclear plants. 56 accidents till now.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_reactor_accidents_in_the_United_States



Consider the history and number/capacity of US nuclear power plants and get their record, U would know the difference.


----------



## Indian_gorkha

I S I said:


> Funny, World says the same about girls & minorities in India.


The world says what it wants to say and the world listens to what it wants to listen. 

I've not seen BBC making a documentary about the rape in Brazil which 30 guys raped a girl. They are only good at asserting their falling influenced by such stupid propaganda. 

And some people like such stupid propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zen0

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> But that does not the alter the facts that I stated in the post you responded to. I more interested in ground realities rather than paper rankings


Your delusional fan theories aren't going to make me derail this thread , Pakistan ranks below India and you are so red faced you can't do anything but derail the topic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian_gorkha

shah1398 said:


> Consider the history and number/capacity of US nuclear power plants and get their record, U would know the difference.


U.S. is one of the couple of countries who started using nuclear material for energy purposes and it's recent accidents are in the previous decade. 

Considering the history and no. of nuclear power plants in U.S. and their experience it shouldn't happen. right?
Isn't it unsafe in U.S. for nuclear power plants?


----------



## Path-Finder

Indian_gorkha said:


> The world says what it wants to say and the world listens to what it wants to listen.
> 
> I've not seen BBC making a documentary about the rape in Brazil which 30 guys raped a girl. They are only good at asserting their falling influenced by such stupid propaganda.
> 
> And some people like such stupid propaganda.


all you have said is propaganda propaganda propaganda from last few pages. of course everything is propaganda and another propaganda


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814072125350887424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

Indian_gorkha said:


> U.S. is one of the couple of countries who started using nuclear material for energy purposes and it's recent accidents are in the previous decade.
> 
> Considering the history and no. of nuclear power plants in U.S. and their experience it shouldn't happen. right?
> Isn't it unsafe in U.S. for nuclear power plants?



Tell me a single area/field in the world which is 100% immune from accidents? If all safeguards are taken then can U question it? But when fingers are raised at incidents where insiders are suspected to be involved then yes it also raise eye brows. Same goes to cartels running around smuggling Uranium for years with no one stopping them. Here are the few examples

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/radiation-poisoning-at-kaiga-plant-insider-hand-suspected-405803

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-india-uranium-idUSB65928720080219

http://www.nti.org/analysis/articles/police-seize-uranium-west-bengal-villager/

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ling-racket-busted-rajasthan-ats-arrests-six/

and the worst part is when weapon grade Uranium lands in hands of smugglers.

http://indianexpress.com/article/ci...-smuggled-depleted-uranium-in-mumbai-4439107/

And surprising part is when your own die hard friend blame U for something like that.

http://www.israeldefense.co.il/en/content/nuclear-equipment-smuggled-india-iran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Zen0 said:


> Your delusional fan theories aren't going to make me derail this thread , Pakistan ranks below India and you are so red faced you can't do anything but derail the topic




And how does that translate to anything tangible and useful in the real world? 



Indian_gorkha said:


> Committed to destruction of Pakistan??
> Well.. If that's what you are being told, then you must read less propaganda.




But no other media in the world is as delusional, dishonest, deceptive, complete liers and purveyors of extreme propaganda as the india media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Indian_gorkha said:


> The world says what it wants to say and the world listens to what it wants to listen.
> 
> I've not seen BBC making a documentary about the rape in Brazil which 30 guys raped a girl. They are only good at asserting their falling influenced by such stupid propaganda.
> 
> And some people like such stupid propaganda.


Same can be said about Indian media feeding propaganda against Pakistan to Indian masses.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> And why not? After all Pakistan is the ONLY nation in ALL recorded HUMAN HISTORY (5000-10,000 years) that has for nearly 70 years, repelled and fended of an enemy nation that is more than 7x bigger than us and has abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege.




BS claim, the Picts repelled the Roman Empire for 100s of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

A.P. Richelieu said:


> BS claim, the Picts repelled the Roman Empire for 100s of years.




And the picts were less than 7x the number of Roman soldiers????????............lol.....lol.....

The Picts were part of the Scottish fighting the invading Romans who numbered WAY WAY less than both the Picts and the Scots......... .........please don't put out rubbish and delusional indian bollywood fantasies.

Apart from Pakistan, name me ANY other nation/peoples in all 10,000 years of recorded human history who have stood alone and repulsed an enemy nation that is more than 7× bigger than it. That too when the enemy nation also has abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege. That is an unprecedented, impossible feat that Pakistan has accomplished for nearly 70 years and still counting.........

Please don't use the example of the Ancient Atlanteans or the inhabitants of Ancient Mu either......lol.


----------



## illusion8

I S I said:


> Funny, World says the same about girls & minorities in India.



Forget the women and minority girls, even bachas are not safe in Pakistan - ask your madrassa goers about mullahs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

And this is also one of the reason we need entry into NSG.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

LeGenD said:


> I didn't knew that Pakistani scientists reinvented the wheel in this case. A scientist should be honest and professional in his views but Dr. Samarkand is no longer that.
> 
> The know-how of uranium enrichment and necessary parts came from URENCO, thanks in part to efforts of Dr. Abdul Qadeer Khan who used to work for URENCO in 1970s and leveraged his connections for the said purpose.
> 
> Chinese input was also valuable.
> 
> 
> Allegations? Yeah right.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/02/12/w...ion-how-pakistani-built-his-network.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> Sorry doctor! They don't trust us, thanks in part to our glorious nuclear proliferation record. Denying it is not being honest.


Almost all staffs people have got used to since the end of WW2 are having tectonic shifts. It's almost like a reset. And, countries like Pak or Turkey are in the best positions to reap the benefits provide they play their cards well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brickwall

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> And the picts were less than 7x the number of Roman soldiers????????............lol.....lol.....
> 
> The Picts were part of the Scottish fighting the invading Romans who numbered WAY WAY less than both the Picts and the Scots......... .........please don't put out rubbish and delusional indian bollywood fantasies.
> 
> Apart from Pakistan, name me ANY other nation/peoples in all 10,000 years of recorded human history who have stood alone and repulsed an enemy nation that is more than 7× bigger than it. That too when the enemy nation also has abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege. That is an unprecedented, impossible feat that Pakistan has accomplished for nearly 70 years and still counting.........
> 
> Please don't use the example of the Ancient Atlanteans or the inhabitants of Ancient Mu either......lol.




Who says Pakistan is alone, are you forgetting your deeper than ocean , higher than mountain friend....And i didnt even considered fable Muslim Unioin yet

If considered both also , I say we Indians are repulsing the bigger enemy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Ross Geller said:


> Dude , what are u on about ? Do you remember east pakistan ? You didn't repulse anything . I am surprised that you are saying it after your enemy India captured pakistani land kashmir and broke your country in two , and I am not even trolling .
> Actually pakistan is the only country that has lost land in war in the last 70 years whereas India has gained territory since 47 in the form of kashmir , goa , sikkim , siachin , kargil and turtok etc .



Another bharati troll with a western looking name??

What's with bharati trolls and western names? What about all those desi names like kumars, yadavs and sachins?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

illusion8 said:


> Forget the women and minority girls, even bachas are not safe in Pakistan - ask your madrassa goers about mullahs.


I don't know. Maybe you're into too much bacha b....


----------



## I S I

Areesh said:


> Another bharati troll with a western looking name??
> 
> What's with bharati trolls and western names? What about all those desi names like kumars, yadavs and sachins?


They despise their nationality.


----------



## Clutch

I think the world needs contingency plans in place for a possible scenario where RSS Hindutva Extremists get their hand on India's nukes and endanger all the non-hindu world (which is the rest of the world). 

We need some think tanks to come out without such papers identifying these concerns.


----------



## Areesh

Ross Geller said:


> So now I am a troll just because I stated established facts ! Tell me one thing in my comment which is wrong . What's my name got to do with the topic anyway ? Why do you pakistanis have arabic names when pakistan has nothing to do with arabia . What happened to desi names like sachin , yadav , kumar etc ?



Whatever you said was ramblings of a typical bharati troll. 71, east Pakistan, Siachen blah blah. 

And we proudly follow arabs and their religion along with Indian muslims who do the same. 

What's with this new western as$licking by Indian trolls? Ashamed of your Kumars and Yadav's too much?



I S I said:


> They despise their nationality.



Let me name few bharati trolls with western names. All of them are banned right now

1 Stephen Cohen
2 Gregory something
3 Dean Wichtster

and many many more.

Don't know why western names are so famous among bharati internet troll army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Ross Geller said:


> So now I am a troll just because I stated established facts ! Tell me one thing in my comment which is wrong . What's my name got to do with the topic anyway ? Why do you pakistanis have arabic names when pakistan has nothing to do with arabia . What happened to desi names like sachin , yadav , kumar etc ?



The same could be said of the 99.9% of the Christian world which has Latin anglo Christian names while they have nothing to do with historic Palestine/Judea


----------



## Ross Geller

Areesh said:


> Whatever you said was ramblings of a typical bharati troll. 71, east Pakistan, Siachen blah blah.
> 
> And we proudly follow arabs and their religion along with Indian muslims who do the same.
> 
> What's with this new western as$licking by Indian trolls? Ashamed of your Kumars and Yadav's too much?


Can't you be polite while discussing something ? Or is it too much to ask for ? You guys also jabber about 1000 year muslim rule( which is funny because you were ruled too ) and cow piss all the time , Dont you ?
I could say the same about your arab a$s licking tendencies but I wont.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Ross Geller said:


> Can't you be polite while discussing something ? Or is it too much to ask for ? You guys also jabber about 1000 year muslim rule( which is funny because you were ruled too ) and cow piss all the time , Dont you ?
> I could day the say about your arab a$s licking tendencies but I wont.



It is hard to be polite to bharati trolls who come to this forum due to their obsession with Pakistan. But anyways I will try.

you can talk all you want about our arab love. Just remember that Indian muslims do the same like Pakistanis.


----------



## Ross Geller

Areesh said:


> It is hard to be polite to bharati trolls who come to this forum due to their obsession with Pakistan. But anyways I will try.
> 
> you can talk all you want about our arab love. Just remember that Indian muslims do the same like Pakistanis.


So what do you expect us to say , that pakistan is the best nation on earth and way superior to India at everything ? Will that make you happy ? Indian muslims do the same and no one has any issues with that ; but why does it bug you so much that that Indians here use western names ?Now a person cant even use a name without getting judged

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Ross Geller said:


> So what do you expect us to say , that pakistan is the best nation on earth and way superior to India at everything ? Will that make you happy ? Indian muslims do the same and no one has any issues with that ; but why does it bug you so much that that Indians here use western names ?Now a person cant even use a name without getting judged



How about get lost from this forum and never coming back?

I would be happy with that if you Indians can do that.

I just noticed this pattern of Indian trolls using western names so wanted to know more about it. You can have nay name from Kumar to Joseph. Its your choice but I would still like to know the real behind this pattern that bharati trolls are following nowadays.


----------



## Ross Geller

Areesh said:


> How about get lost from this forum and never coming back?
> 
> I would be happy with that if you Indians can do that.
> 
> I just noticed this pattern of Indian trolls using western names so wanted to know more about it. You can have nay name from Kumar to Joseph. Its your choice but I would still like to know the real behind this pattern that bharati trolls are following nowadays.


Wow , you are rude !! Doesn't islam teach you to be friendly to all humans ? Do you even follow islam or are you just a namesake muslim?
There are many pakistanis that use western names on this forum too . How about asking them about the pattern


----------



## somebozo

Ayub Khan carefully cultivated releations with the west while Bhutto steam rolled them flat...and since then it has been a mistrust on Pakistan by western powers...It was Bhutto idea to launch Islamic socialism and profiltreate nuclear weapons to banana republics of Middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Ross Geller said:


> Wow , you are rude !! Doesn't islam teach you to be friendly to all humans ? Do you even follow islam or are you just a namesake muslim?
> There are many pakistanis that use western names on this forum too . How about asking them about the pattern



Islam asks me to treat trolls with disgust and that's what I am doing.

Pakistani members on their own forum. We are talking about trolls from one particular country.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Areesh said:


> Islam asks me to treat trolls with disgust and that's what I am doing.


Chapter? Verse?



Devil Soul said:


> *‘Quality, capacity, safety of Pakistan’s nuclear weapons better than India’s’*
> IKRAM JUNAIDI — UPDATED 26 minutes ago
> WHATSAPP
> 1 COMMENT
> PRINT
> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s nuclear programme was launched for peaceful purposes but national security issues forced the country to build nuclear weapons, former nuclear scientist and the chairman of the Underground Gasification Project at the Thar Coal Field, Dr Samar Mubarakmand, said on Tuesday.
> 
> Dr Mubarakmand was speaking at a seminar titled ‘Civilian Uses for Nuclear Energy in Pakistan: Opportunities and Prospects’, organised by the Islamabad Policy Research Institute (IPRI).
> 
> Although the seminar was supposed to focus on nuclear energy, the discussion revolved mostly around nuclear weapons and nuclear material.
> 
> Dr Mubarakmand said Pakistan’s nuclear programme was always peaceful, and there have been various peaceful applications of nuclear technology such as the establishment of several nuclear medical centres, agricultural research centres and the radioactive tracers used by the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) to build the Mangi Dam in Balochistan.
> 
> Because Pakistan is not a signatory of the Non-Proliferation Treaty, he said it was impossible for the country to receive simple technology, and this was possible because of Pakistani scientists who despite heavy sanctions made Pakistan a nuclear state.
> 
> “The relaxation of bans by members of the Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG) with respect to India as a special dispensation in 2008 under US lobbying, and the current efforts to make India a member of the NSG is an example of the biased Western psyche and mindset,” he claimed.
> 
> Defending Pakistan against allegations of helping Iran and Libya build nuclear weapons, he said both those countries remain non-nuclear states.
> 
> “The world can see that Pakistan’s civilian nuclear programme is not being used for military purposes. No theft of nuclear material has ever taken place in Pakistan. We need to survive in the subcontinent with dignity and, being a smaller state, Pakistan restored the balance of power by conducting nuclear tests after India,” he said.
> 
> Strategic Vision Institute Executive Director Prof Zafar Iqbal Cheema said the treatment given to India by the West is evidence that politics prevails over rules.
> 
> “India was trying to make nuclear weapons since 1959, but India is considered a country with a good track record and Pakistan is considered a country that cannot be trusted. However, it is a fact that the quality, capacity and safety of Pakistani nuclear weapons are better compared to India’s,” he claimed.
> 
> Prof Cheema endorsed a statement by the Senate chairman, where he claimed that Pakistan was denied nuclear energy because it is a Muslim country.
> 
> National Defence University assistant professor Dr Rizwana Karim Abbasi, however, did speak about nuclear energy. She said the demand has increased since the 1990s, and nuclear energy could fill the demand for energy.
> 
> “Greenhouse gases have to be cut by 70pc by 2050 so the world will definitely move towards nuclear energy, which is cheaper and environment-friendly. China is producing 19,000MW of electricity through nuclear energy. India and 31 other countries are also going for it,” she said.
> 
> “Although incidents of atomic reactor accidents in Germany and Japan have led to resistance to nuclear energy in the West, it is still believed that nuclear energy should be used,” she added.
> 
> Dr Abbasi said fossil fuels increase environmental pollution so the world needs to depend more on nuclear power, and safety standards have to be improved.
> 
> “Pakistan needs to secure its membership in the NSG, and it should make more nuclear power plants to make more energy,” she said. The former chairman of the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission, Dr Pervez Butt, said Pakistan has been considering producing 8,835MW electricity through nuclear energy by 2030, which will meet 5 to 8pc of the total requirement.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, December 28th, 2016_
> 
> 
> WHATSAPP
> 1 COMMENT
> PRINT


Agree with him. Israel likes your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Ross Geller said:


> Dude , what are u on about ? Do you remember east pakistan ? You didn't repulse anything . I am surprised that you are saying it after your enemy India captured pakistani land kashmir and broke your country in two , and I am not even trolling .
> Actually pakistan is the only country that has lost land in war in the last 70 years whereas India has gained territory since 47 in the form of kashmir , goa , sikkim , siachin , kargil and turtok etc .
> You should thank your stars we are not islamic nation or we would have captured whole pakistan by now .




Bangladesh was created the same reason as to why Pakistan (and bangladesh) was carved out of india. You CANNOT EVER form a nation with 2 different sets of people who are completely different to one another in terms of race, genetics, culture, heritage and then religion. And then are separated by at least 2500 kms. india simply took advantage of this fact and inevitability in 1971. The bangladeshis were as Pakistani as the Zulus and Ethiopians are. The creation of bangladesh was certain and inevitable. The REAL Pakistan continues to live and prosper. Much to the pain, disdain and anguish of our enemies.

Considering the fact that Pakistan is at least 7× smaller than india, we still have a significantly large part of Kashmir. Didn't realize the indians have invaded and taken it away. 

Considering the big talk as to what india can do, where was the indian military after mumbai 2008?  that too against an enemy that is more than 7x smaller than india and doesn't not have abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems like india does 

The truth is that if india had the capability to destroy Pakistan, then they would not hesitate to do so. So the unique and exclusive achievement of Pakistan still stands: PAKISTAN is the ONLY nation in the ENTIRE 10,000 years of recorded human history to stand alone, and fend off an enemy nation that wants to destroy us that is more than 7x bigger than us and has abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege. 

When ANYONE can disprove the above please come and talk. Without using any retarded delusional indian bollywood propaganda fantasies.



Areesh said:


> It is hard to be polite to bharati trolls who come to this forum due to their obsession with Pakistan. But anyways I will try.
> 
> you can talk all you want about our arab love. Just remember that Indian muslims do the same like Pakistanis.




That's a very pertinent point. We are not on their forums but our own. They should go back to where they came from. They ARE obsessed with Pakistan. That's why they are here. Even after being banned 5 times they still come back. Usually with western sounding names. Must be call centre workers. 

Due to their severe insecurity they come here and try to propagate their highly ugly and deformed indian views. If any of these indians TRUELY loved their own race and nation, they would not be here. In fact a Pakistani forum would be the last place any REAL patriotic indian would be.



guy sach said:


> Who says Pakistan is alone, are you forgetting your deeper than ocean , higher than mountain friend....And i didnt even considered fable Muslim Unioin yet
> 
> If considered both also , I say we Indians are repulsing the bigger enemy..




They are our allies. But at the end we ALWAYS have and will STAND alone. History has shown this to be true. Likewise, I could say that the West and Russia have a strong relationship with India and they have always stood by them. That means Pakistan has always fought an enemy more than 10× bigger than ourselves. 

Despite that, an enemy nation that is hell bent on our destruction is not able to do anything to us even though they are more than 7x bigger and have abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> And the picts were less than 7x the number of Roman soldiers????????............lol.....lol.....
> 
> The Picts were part of the Scottish fighting the invading Romans who numbered WAY WAY less than both the Picts and the Scots......... .........please don't put out rubbish and delusional indian bollywood fantasies.
> 
> Apart from Pakistan, name me ANY other nation/peoples in all 10,000 years of recorded human history who have stood alone and repulsed an enemy nation that is more than 7× bigger than it. That too when the enemy nation also has abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege. That is an unprecedented, impossible feat that Pakistan has accomplished for nearly 70 years and still counting.........
> 
> Please don't use the example of the Ancient Atlanteans or the inhabitants of Ancient Mu either......lol.



The Roman Empire had 28 legions at its peak, and there were 50-70 million inhabitants.
Today Scotland has 4,5M inhabitants. I doubt that the Picts numbered 7-10 M at that time.
As for size, the Roman Empire was much much larger than 7x Scotland.

When You compare, you compare nations.
When given an example, you want to compare invasion forces.

Do You claim that India has had 7x the number of soldiers inside Pakistan?
Think not...
Anyway, the repulsion of India lasted until 1971, when Pakistan forces is Bangla Desh surrendered.

If You want other examples, Sweden has never been invaded by Russia (if You dont count Finland).
There has been a handful of border raids, but thats it.
Even if You count Finland, Sweden has resisted Russia for hundreds of years, and Finland has regained sovereignty.
Not only that, Sweden has conquered Moscow TWICE.
There are about 11x Russians vs Swedes.
The only time Sweden has been "occupied" was at the end of the Kalmar Union which Sweden entered voluntarily.
The union king was Danish and once people had enough of the Union, it took some time and effort to get rid of the Danes.

Scotland resisted England for 100s of years after Robert the Bruce, so please stop spreading crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

A.P. Richelieu said:


> The Roman Empire had 28 legions at its peak, and there were 50-70 million inhabitants.
> Today Scotland has 4,5M inhabitants. I doubt that the Picts numbered 7-10 M at that time.
> As for size, the Roman Empire was much much larger than 7x Scotland.
> 
> When You compare, you compare nations.
> When given an example, you want to compare invasion forces.
> 
> Do You claim that India has had 7x the number of soldiers inside Pakistan?
> Think not...
> Anyway, the repulsion of India lasted until 1971, when Pakistan forces is Bangla Desh surrendered.
> 
> If You want other examples, Sweden has never been invaded by Russia (if You dont count Finland).
> There has been a handful of border raids, but thats it.
> Even if You count Finland, Sweden has resisted Russia for hundreds of years, and Finland has regained sovereignty.
> Not only that, Sweden has conquered Moscow TWICE.
> There are about 11x Russians vs Swedes.
> The only time Sweden has been "occupied" was at the end of the Kalmar Union which Sweden entered voluntarily.
> The union king was Danish and once people had enough of the Union, it took some time and effort to get rid of the Danes.
> 
> Scotland resisted England for 100s of years after Robert the Bruce, so please stop spreading crap.




Didn't realize there was more than 7x the number of Roman soldiers right next to the Picts and Scots. Sharing a border with them.

By the way, did any of the peoples/nations you have mentioned do that for nearly 70 years and when they were denied advanced weapons systems whilst their enemy was given abundant access to them despite being more than 7x bigger than they were? 

Didn't realize it was Russian state policy to destroy Sweden. They may have voluntarily accepted Russian rule but we WILL NEVER accept foreign occupation.


----------



## I S I

Areesh said:


> Let me name few bharati trolls with western names. All of them are banned right now
> 
> 1 Stephen Cohen
> 2 Gregory something
> 3 Dean Wichtster
> 
> and many many more.
> 
> Don't know why western names are so famous among bharati internet troll army.


They seems like left over Gene of British raj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Didn't realize there was more than 7x the number of Roman soldiers right next to the Picts and Scots. Sharing a border with them.
> 
> By the way, did any of the peoples/nations you have mentioned do that for nearly 70 years and when they were denied advanced weapons systems whilst their enemy was given abundant access to them despite being more than 7x bigger than they were?
> 
> Didn't realize it was Russian state policy to destroy Sweden. They may have voluntarily accepted Russian rule but we WILL NEVER accept foreign occupation.



There are not 7x the number of Indian Troops compared to Pakistan troops.

Indian Army is 2 x that of Pakistan, and all of it is not deployed vs Pakistan, so You do not even
fit your own conditions. 
With reserves: 3x.

The only way You can get 7x us to compare the full population of India vs the full population of Pakistan.
If You compare the same way, the Roman Empire is much more superior in numbers.
The Roman Empire shared a border with the Picts, Hadrians Wall sometimes was that border.

You did not repel India for 70 years, since you did not repel India in 1971.
Sweden has repelled Russia for around 4-500 years, and never been ruled by Russia.
Russia (Kingdom of Rus) was created in Kiev by Swedish Vikings.

India does not have a policy to destroy Pakistan.
In most of the conflicts between India and Pakistan, historians outside Pakistan seems
to agree that Pakistan is the aggressor.
You better change the wiki on the subject if You disagree.

Pakistan has choosen to ally itself with China. That has repercussions.
Are You claiming that JF-17 is inferior technology?
Pakistan has a tradition of military coups, which is triggering restrictions, so
denials of weapon sales is self inflicted.
Pakistan is not denied to develop their own weapons.
Sweden has traditionally not been dependent on foreign powers.

Denmark/Poland/Russia tried to cut up Sweden into parts in the Great Nordic War,
but were soundly beaten by forces inferior in numbers due to better training and tactics.

Whats Your next restriction? You only want to allow Urdu speaking countries in the comparision .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indika

A.P. Richelieu said:


> The Roman Empire had 28 legions at its peak, and there were 50-70 million inhabitants.
> Today Scotland has 4,5M inhabitants. I doubt that the Picts numbered 7-10 M at that time.
> As for size, the Roman Empire was much much larger than 7x Scotland.
> 
> When You compare, you compare nations.
> When given an example, you want to compare invasion forces.
> 
> Do You claim that India has had 7x the number of soldiers inside Pakistan?
> Think not...
> Anyway, the repulsion of India lasted until 1971, when Pakistan forces is Bangla Desh surrendered.
> 
> If You want other examples, Sweden has never been invaded by Russia (if You dont count Finland).
> There has been a handful of border raids, but thats it.
> Even if You count Finland, Sweden has resisted Russia for hundreds of years, and Finland has regained sovereignty.
> Not only that, Sweden has conquered Moscow TWICE.
> There are about 11x Russians vs Swedes.
> The only time Sweden has been "occupied" was at the end of the Kalmar Union which Sweden entered voluntarily.
> The union king was Danish and once people had enough of the Union, it took some time and effort to get rid of the Danes.
> 
> Scotland resisted England for 100s of years after Robert the Bruce, so please stop spreading crap.


you are wasting your time by arguing with facts. Facts have no value here. Its absolute nonsense and virulent emotional outbursts which find acceptance. Most of the ppl here would not even know subcontinents true history itself and as far as nordic region is concerned it would be absolutely nil. pick your ppl whom you want to discuss with if you are interested in meaningful rewarding discussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Indika said:


> you are wasting your time by arguing with facts. Facts have no value here. Its absolute nonsense and virulent emotional outbursts which find acceptance. Most of the ppl here would not even know subcontinents true history itself and as far as nordic region is concerned it would be absolutely nil. pick your ppl whom you want to discuss with if you are interested in meaningful rewarding discussions.



Very true but I get the satisfaction from sharpening the arguments,
and exposing the charlatans.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MULUBJA

kṣamā said:


> Isn't 1Pakistani = 10 INDIANS right? 7 times bigger India advantage is of no use! Also then why can't you excel in Civil nuclear tech?Or is that sh1t only a jignoism only to make you sleep better at night?
> 
> Intially India too had reactors designed build by foreign nations. But after the sanctions in 90s no nation helped us with fissile material nor with other nuke tech. We developed our own reactors designed in house. We made some pioneering research in Thorium tech. And that's the reason we are getting world recognition and they are comming back. Hath pe hath rakh ke ro nahi rahe the... mehnat ki hai humne 20 sal usi ki kamai hai jo abhi NSG waiter mila hai cheerleading karke nahi mili.


 
You forgot to mention the pioneering work we did in fast breeder technology to achieve a very high burn out ratio even with relatively impure fuel and generate more fuel that what it consumes. We are leader in this area and thisarea is very very important.


----------



## Areesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> Chapter? Verse?\



Any anti social element should be deal with disgust. It is a common idea of Islam.


----------



## v9s

kṣamā said:


> Very well then I suppose these lines from the OP seem to support your line of thinking:-
> 
> 
> And such ignorant I was that I was expecting some kind of talk regarding Thorium tech or hybrid MoX fuel reactors. Even basic discussion regarding different kind of reactor vessel geometry and type with different fuel cycles and possible effects in steam generation for power production. If all this was not palatable by the audience even basic talk regarding uses of ionizing radiation in treating harvested crops would have found takers. But discussing weapons certainly dose not come "Civil Use"



Well can't blame them. Every time there is such a symposium, the discussion devolves to weapons because the people in the audience/organizers/journalists probably keep on pestering the speakers on it.


----------



## banvanaxl

A.P. Richelieu said:


> There are not 7x the number of Indian Troops compared to Pakistan troops.
> 
> Indian Army is 2 x that of Pakistan, and all of it is not deployed vs Pakistan, so You do not even
> fit your own conditions.
> With reserves: 3x.
> 
> The only way You can get 7x us to compare the full population of India vs the full population of Pakistan.
> If You compare the same way, the Roman Empire is much more superior in numbers.
> The Roman Empire shared a border with the Picts, Hadrians Wall sometimes was that border.
> 
> You did not repel India for 70 years, since you did not repel India in 1971.
> Sweden has repelled Russia for around 4-500 years, and never been ruled by Russia.
> Russia (Kingdom of Rus) was created in Kiev by Swedish Vikings.
> 
> India does not have a policy to destroy Pakistan.
> In most of the conflicts between India and Pakistan, historians outside Pakistan seems
> to agree that Pakistan is the aggressor.
> You better change the wiki on the subject if You disagree.
> 
> Pakistan has choosen to ally itself with China. That has repercussions.
> Are You claiming that JF-17 is inferior technology?
> Pakistan has a tradition of military coups, which is triggering restrictions, so
> denials of weapon sales is self inflicted.
> Pakistan is not denied to develop their own weapons.
> Sweden has traditionally not been dependent on foreign powers.
> 
> Denmark/Poland/Russia tried to cut up Sweden into parts in the Great Nordic War,
> but were soundly beaten by forces inferior in numbers due to better training and tactics.
> 
> Whats Your next restriction? You only want to allow Urdu speaking countries in the comparision .
> 
> View attachment 364061



I hope you have a thick skin mate. Be prepared to be
a. Abused via personal attacks and what not
b. Be called an Indian bootlicker.
c. Be called an Indian, faking a Swedish identity

A very apt quotation from one of my favorite authors comes to my mind here..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kṣamā

v9s said:


> Well can't blame them. Every time there is such a symposium, the discussion devolves to weapons because the people in the audience/organizers/journalists probably keep on pestering the speakers on it.


I don't think audience /organizers /journalists drive the conversation. Its the speakers who have the primary role to set the direction and the tempo of the meet. People get smacked left rt and center for being out of scope in such meets. Trust me saying from personal experience.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

A.P. Richelieu said:


> There are not 7x the number of Indian Troops compared to Pakistan troops.
> 
> Indian Army is 2 x that of Pakistan, and all of it is not deployed vs Pakistan, so You do not even
> fit your own conditions.
> With reserves: 3x.
> 
> The only way You can get 7x us to compare the full population of India vs the full population of Pakistan.
> If You compare the same way, the Roman Empire is much more superior in numbers.
> The Roman Empire shared a border with the Picts, Hadrians Wall sometimes was that border.
> 
> You did not repel India for 70 years, since you did not repel India in 1971.
> Sweden has repelled Russia for around 4-500 years, and never been ruled by Russia.
> Russia (Kingdom of Rus) was created in Kiev by Swedish Vikings.
> 
> India does not have a policy to destroy Pakistan.
> In most of the conflicts between India and Pakistan, historians outside Pakistan seems
> to agree that Pakistan is the aggressor.
> You better change the wiki on the subject if You disagree.
> 
> Pakistan has choosen to ally itself with China. That has repercussions.
> Are You claiming that JF-17 is inferior technology?
> Pakistan has a tradition of military coups, which is triggering restrictions, so
> denials of weapon sales is self inflicted.
> Pakistan is not denied to develop their own weapons.
> Sweden has traditionally not been dependent on foreign powers.
> 
> Denmark/Poland/Russia tried to cut up Sweden into parts in the Great Nordic War,
> but were soundly beaten by forces inferior in numbers due to better training and tactics.
> 
> Whats Your next restriction? You only want to allow Urdu speaking countries in the comparision .
> 
> View attachment 364061





Had india managed to invade and conquer the REAL "West" Pakistan in 1971 then you could say india was not repelled. OR had bangladesh become a part of india again then you could have potentially said the same. The biggest victor of the 1971 war was the natural racial order. The will to preserve one's racial and genetic heritage. Bangladesh was created the same reason as to why Pakistan was created: You CANNOT EVER form a single nation from 2 COMPLETELY DIFFERENT sets of people who differ to one another in terms of physical appearance, race, genetics, culture and heritage. It is IMPOSSIBLE. indians took advantage of this fact in 1971.

The 7× larger indian population may not be entirely deployed against Pakistan militarily but using the economic power of a 7× larger population for unlimited purchases of advanced weapons systems, as reserves and for the war effort is usually an IMPOSSIBLE odd that NO other nation apart from Pakistan has EVER overcome.

The small skirmishes between Russia/Central European countries and the Scandinavian nations were always small petty squabbles devoid of the hatred and intensity of the Pakistan india conflict. Sweden's national sovereignty and survival WAS NEVER threatened as the major European nations would intervene had that been the case. The Russians have a Viking heritage as do the Swedes and most other Europeans. They are the same people and SAME religion. They would NEVER want to destroy one another.

So much to the disdain, anguish and frustration of our enemies, the fact still remains which NO ONE can deny or disprove: In 10,000 years of ALL recorded human history, Pakistan is the ONLY nation ever to have stood alone and fended off an enemy nation that is more than 7x bigger than us and has abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege.

The aim of india to destroy Pakistan is indian state policy. As has been stated by many an indian politician and leaders over many decades.

PS I would never ever trust wiki nor do I care about it's delusions. You have delusional retarded indian bollywood fantasiests editing their lies and propaganda on a 24 hour basis there.



Ross Geller said:


> Lol pakistan lost a whole province and you say it was meant to seperate . Sour grapes I guess. So losing territory doesnt mean shit to you ?
> 
> You tried to get kashmir but instead ended up losing more territory in kashmir and also the whole province of bengal .
> Enemies are meant to take advantage of your weaknesses lol . We found yours but you couldnt find ours ; thats why india is still in the form it was in 1947( actually its got bigger ) whereas real pakistan aka bangladesh is seperate country now .
> Pakistanis are closer racially to bangladeshis than any other nationality . If you are not willing ti accept this basic fact , there is no use of this conversation.
> 
> Pakistan couldnt repulse 3x bigger india and lost badly to it but much smaller nations like vietnam and taiwan have succesfully held their own against way more powerful china .Pakistan in comparison always got its a$$ kicked by India . Its an incontrovertible fact that pakistan is the most inferior country in south asia.



Nearly 70 years later, you guys are still bitter and mad about Pakistan being carved out off and created from indian territory. Even bangladesh was ultimately carved and ripped out of indian territory. Even though you helped the formation of bangladesh they still did not want to be a part of india. That says a lot.

The fact that you even think that Pakistanis are the same race as bangladeshis is as ridiculous and deluded as are your posts and rants. You are obviously a previous indian troll who has been banned. But you are so obsessed with Pakistan that you keep coming back to PDF under different usernames (usually western Sounding Names) to pollute with your indianisms. @Oscar @waz 

For all your rants and continued retardations, could you please explain what happened to the indian military against Pakistan after mumbai 2008? That too against an enemy that is more than 7x smaller than you and doesn't enjoy the abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems like you do? Come on now, if you think you can beat us please stop barking like dogs on the internet and come and try if you can



Ross Geller said:


> Lol pakistan lost a whole province and you say it was meant to seperate . Sour grapes I guess. So losing territory doesnt mean shit to you ?
> 
> You tried to get kashmir but instead ended up losing more territory in kashmir and also the whole province of bengal .
> Enemies are meant to take advantage of your weaknesses lol . We found yours but you couldnt find ours ; thats why india is still in the form it was in 1947( actually its got bigger ) whereas real pakistan aka bangladesh is seperate country now .
> Pakistanis are closer racially to bangladeshis than any other nationality . If you are not willing ti accept this basic fact , there is no use of this conversation.
> 
> Pakistan couldnt repulse 3x bigger india and lost badly to it but much smaller nations like vietnam and taiwan have succesfully held their own against way more powerful china .Pakistan in comparison always got its a$$ kicked by India . Its an incontrovertible fact that pakistan is the most inferior country in south asia.



@Oscar @waz @WAJsal 

The above is an indian troll who is severely obsessed with Pakistan. He keeps getting banned and then returns with different aliases. Please get rid of him permanently. These guys have a severe breakdown when banned.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

A.P. Richelieu said:


> The Roman Empire had 28 legions at its peak, and there were 50-70 million inhabitants.
> Today Scotland has 4,5M inhabitants. I doubt that the Picts numbered 7-10 M at that time.
> As for size, the Roman Empire was much much larger than 7x Scotland.
> 
> When You compare, you compare nations.
> When given an example, you want to compare invasion forces.
> 
> Do You claim that India has had 7x the number of soldiers inside Pakistan?
> Think not...
> Anyway, the repulsion of India lasted until 1971, when Pakistan forces is Bangla Desh surrendered.
> 
> If You want other examples, Sweden has never been invaded by Russia (if You dont count Finland).
> There has been a handful of border raids, but thats it.
> Even if You count Finland, Sweden has resisted Russia for hundreds of years, and Finland has regained sovereignty.
> Not only that, Sweden has conquered Moscow TWICE.
> There are about 11x Russians vs Swedes.
> The only time Sweden has been "occupied" was at the end of the Kalmar Union which Sweden entered voluntarily.
> The union king was Danish and once people had enough of the Union, it took some time and effort to get rid of the Danes.
> 
> Scotland resisted England for 100s of years after Robert the Bruce, so please stop spreading crap.



The Roman military had to sail to Scotland in limited numbers from Italy. This could take weeks if not longer. They did not have a supply route or a population 7x bigger than Scotland backing them up that bordered Scotland. The only advantage they had was weapons technology. Every other advantage was with the Scots and Picts. So the comparison of that with Pakistan and India is completely ludicrous.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Had india managed to invade and conquer the REAL "West" Pakistan in 1971 then you could say india was not repelled. OR had bangladesh become a part of india again then you could have potentially said the same. The biggest victor of the 1971 war was the natural racial order. The will to preserve one's racial and genetic heritage. Bangladesh was created the same reason as to why Pakistan was created: You CANNOT EVER form a single nation from 2 COMPLETELY DIFFERENT sets of people who differ to one another in terms of physical appearance, race, genetics, culture and heritage. It is IMPOSSIBLE. indians took advantage of this fact in 1971.
> 
> The 7× larger indian population may not be entirely deployed against Pakistan militarily but using the economic power of a 7× larger population for unlimited purchases of advanced weapons systems, as reserves and for the war effort is usually an IMPOSSIBLE odd that NO other nation apart from Pakistan has EVER overcome.
> 
> The small skirmishes between Russia/Central European countries and the Scandinavian nations were always small petty squabbles devoid of the hatred and intensity of the Pakistan india conflict. Sweden's national sovereignty and survival WAS NEVER threatened as the major European nations would intervene had that been the case. The Russians have a Viking heritage as do the Swedes and most other Europeans. They are the same people and SAME religion. They would NEVER want to destroy one another.
> 
> So much to the disdain, anguish and frustration of our enemies, the fact still remains which NO ONE can deny or disprove: In 10,000 years of ALL recorded human history, Pakistan is the ONLY nation ever to have stood alone and fended off an enemy nation that is more than 7x bigger than us and has abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege.
> 
> The aim of india to destroy Pakistan is indian state policy. As has been stated by many an indian politician and leaders over many decades.
> 
> PS I would never ever trust wiki nor do I care about it's delusions. You have delusional retarded indian bollywood fantasiests editing their lies and propaganda on a 24 hour basis there.



So now it is the full population... You wringle around like a snake.

The Population of the Roman Empire was 50-70M.
The Pict/Scot population was far. Way below 7M which is what is needed for 7x.
The Romans had advanced armour, advanced steel swords, and field artillery.
All which was lacking on the Pict side.
Contrary to the Picts, Pakistan is not alone, since it is getting a lot of funding from the US,
even if that is for other purposes.

The Scots again defended themselves successfully against the English,
which had much, much higher population and heavy cavalry (knights).
So no, Pakistan is not unique except in Your mind. 

The Russians have the Orthodox Church, Northern Europe is Lutheran,
and Central/Southern Europe is Catholic. There is no love lost between the fractions.
The Pak-India conflict is NOTHING, compared to the Thirty Year War between Catholics and Protestants.
Fought between 1618-1648 it had 8M casualties. 
It is estimated that 80% of all villages in the current Czech Republic was deserted at the end of the war.
Heretics were burned on stakes.
Except for the genocide during the late 1940s, the real Pak-India wars generate 1000s of casualties, not Millions.
It is children playing compared to the religious wars of Europe.

So no, we are not talking small skirmishes. It was total war draining the population.
During the Great Nordic War, more than 10% of the Swedish population was in the Army.
Pakistan/India has only a small fraction of their population in the India.

India does not seek a military conquest of Pakistan, but would be quite happy to see the country disintegrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

MULUBJA said:


> You forgot to mention the pioneering work we did in fast breeder technology to achieve a very high burn out ratio even with relatively impure fuel and generate more fuel that what it consumes. We are leader in this area and thisarea is very very important.




Guess what?????.......the pioneering work you done in fast breeder technology was done using equipment, science, technology, expertise and means that WERE ALL 100% indigenously designed & created by the West and Russia. There is no kudos in living off the hardwork of others or buying it from them.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> So now it is the full population... You wringle around like a snake.
> 
> The Population of the Roman Empire was 50-70M.
> The Pict/Scot population was far. Way below 7M which is what is needed for 7x.
> The Romans had advanced armour, advanced steel swords, and field artillery.
> All which was lacking on the Pict side.
> Contrary to the Picts, Pakistan is not alone, since it is getting a lot of funding from the US,
> even if that is for other purposes.
> 
> The Scots again defended themselves successfully against the English,
> which had much, much higher population and heavy cavalry (knights).
> So no, Pakistan is not unique except in Your mind.
> 
> The Russians have the Orthodox Church, Northern Europe is Lutheran,
> and Central/Southern Europe is Catholic. There is no love lost between the fractions.
> The Pak-India conflict is NOTHING, compared to the Thirty Year War between Catholics and Protestants.
> Fought between 1618-1648 it had 8M casualties.
> It is estimated that 80% of all villages in the current Czech Republic was deserted at the end of the war.
> Heretics were burned on stakes.
> Except for the genocide during the late 1940s, the real Pak-India wars generate 1000s of casualties, not Millions.
> It is children playing compared to the religious wars of Europe.
> 
> So no, we are not talking small skirmishes. It was total war draining the population.
> During the Great Nordic War, more than 10% of the Swedish population was in the Army.
> Pakistan/India has only a small fraction of their population in the India.
> 
> India does not seek a military conquest of Pakistan, but would be quite happy to see the country disintegrate.




Lol.......Pakistan does not get top of the line military hardware from the Americans. At best we get given mid to lower end equipment from them. Our main supply is China. Who I admit is reaching Western/Russian standards of military production capabilities but still have some way to go. Wheras india gets top of the line military hardware from America, the West and Russia. And on top of that you are more than 7x bigger than us. How Pakistan has survived those odds is a miracle.

At least you admitted that the indian nation had evil intentions towards Pakistan.


PS Nice try. Nice try coming on PDF as a Swede when in fact you are an indian hiding behind the flag of another nation.......lol. Absolutely pathetic. You've given yourself away too easily......lol. A genuine REAL SWEDE knows nothing about Pakistan or india nor cares about it's history or politics.........lol......

A lot of indians are doing the above especially since we put a stop to indian nonsense recently.....lol.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The Roman military had to sail to Scotland in limited numbers from Italy. This could take weeks if not longer. They did not have a supply route or a population 7x bigger than Scotland backing them up that bordered Scotland. The only advantage they had was weapons technology. Every other advantage was with the Scots and Picts. So the comparison of that with Pakistan and India is completely ludicrous.



The Roman Army was located right on the border to Scotland after the conquest of Britain.
Soldiers in the Roman Army were not supplied from Italy.
The distance between Italy and Scotland is not that different from the distance
between Eastern India and Pakistan.
They mostly bought produce from local merchants, so distance from Italy was largely irrelevant.

Please continue to stick Your head in the sand and modify conditions amounting way beyond ludicrous.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## banvanaxl

A.P. Richelieu said:


> So now it is the full population... You wringle around like a snake.
> 
> The Population of the Roman Empire was 50-70M.
> The Pict/Scot population was far. Way below 7M which is what is needed for 7x.
> The Romans had advanced armour, advanced steel swords, and field artillery.
> All which was lacking on the Pict side.
> Contrary to the Picts, Pakistan is not alone, since it is getting a lot of funding from the US,
> even if that is for other purposes.
> 
> The Scots again defended themselves successfully against the English,
> which had much, much higher population and heavy cavalry (knights).
> So no, Pakistan is not unique except in Your mind.
> 
> The Russians have the Orthodox Church, Northern Europe is Lutheran,
> and Central/Southern Europe is Catholic. There is no love lost between the fractions.
> The Pak-India conflict is NOTHING, compared to the Thirty Year War between Catholics and Protestants.
> Fought between 1618-1648 it had 8M casualties.
> It is estimated that 80% of all villages in the current Czech Republic was deserted at the end of the war.
> Heretics were burned on stakes.
> Except for the genocide during the late 1940s, the real Pak-India wars generate 1000s of casualties, not Millions.
> It is children playing compared to the religious wars of Europe.
> 
> So no, we are not talking small skirmishes. It was total war draining the population.
> During the Great Nordic War, more than 10% of the Swedish population was in the Army.
> Pakistan/India has only a small fraction of their population in the India.
> 
> India does not seek a military conquest of Pakistan, but would be quite happy to see the country disintegrate.



Ask the chap to explain the concept of "Ghazwa e Hind" .. He is on my ignore list so I do not/will not interact with him in anyway ..

Also did I not warn you in my previous thread to brace yourself, you are about to be called out as a "filthy" Indian ..

I reiterate --







Let it go mate .. not worth it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

A.P. Richelieu said:


> The Roman Army was located right on the border to Scotland after the conquest of Britain.
> Soldiers in the Roman Army were not supplied from Italy.
> The distance between Italy and Scotland is not that different from the distance
> between Eastern India and Pakistan.
> They mostly bought produce from local merchants, so distance from Italy was largely irrelevant.
> 
> Please continue to stick Your head in the stand and modify conditions amounting way beyond ludicrous.




Lol.........lol.......yes because Western Italy shares a border with Scotland now does it or perhaps in the past it did......lol.....

And Italy is so big that Eastern Italy is the same distance from Scotland as Pakistan is from india.......lol......

The only person who has his head in the sand is an indian pretending to be a Swede hiding behind a Swedish flag.............lol


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> At least you admitted that the indian nation had evil intentions towards Pakistan.
> 
> 
> PS Nice try. Nice try coming on PDF as a Swede when in fact you are an indian hiding behind the flag of another nation.......lol. Absolutely pathetic. You've given yourself away too easily......lol. A genuine REAL SWEDE knows nothing about Pakistan or india nor cares about it's history or politics.........lol......
> 
> A lot of indians are doing the above especially since we put a stop to indian nonsense recently.....lol.



Yeah, right...
And Palestinians are convinced that I am an Israeli Jew...
Meanwhile, I am arguing with @Solomon2 ...
and arguing with Indians about LCA.

As I said, I think it is fun to expose Charlatans like Yourself.
I don't care which nation You belong to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deadpool

A.P. Richelieu said:


> BS claim, the Picts repelled the Roman Empire for 100s of years.


The claim is BS in any case considering that Pakistan was actually *not* able to withstand India successfully. 

India defeated Pakistan Army(forming the largest surrender in history since WWII) and broke Pakistan into less than *half of its original size* . What was left is a 'part' of the original Pakistan.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

A.P. Richelieu said:


> The Roman Army was located right on the border to Scotland after the conquest of Britain.
> Soldiers in the Roman Army were not supplied from Italy.
> The distance between Italy and Scotland is not that different from the distance
> between Eastern India and Pakistan.
> They mostly bought produce from local merchants, so distance from Italy was largely irrelevant.
> 
> Please continue to stick Your head in the stand and modify conditions amounting way beyond ludicrous.




@Oscar @waz We have an indian here who is confused. Claims to be Swedish and is hiding behind a Swedish flag......lol......


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Lol.........lol.......yes because Western Italy shares a border with Scotland now does it or perhaps in the past it did......lol.....
> 
> And Italy is so big that Eastern Italy is the same distance from Scotland as Pakistan is from india.......lol......
> 
> The only person who has his head in the sand is an indian pretending to be a Swede hiding behind a Swedish flag.............lol



The location of Italy is irrelevant, what is important is the location of the Roman province of Britannia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Deadpool said:


> The claim is BS in any case considering that Pakistan was actually *not* able to withstand India successfully.
> 
> India defeated Pakistan Army(forming the largest surrender in history since WWII) and broke Pakistan into less than *half of its original size* . What was left is a 'part' of the original Pakistan.




The biggest humiliation came when a minority came and ruled india for centuries and then ripped out a significant part of it to form Pakistan and then bangladesh. You guys are still crying about it. So by your logic india no longer exists. What exists is what was broken and taken away from india on August the 14th 1947. 

Wow what an achievement! 40,000 Pakistani troops, 50,000 members of their families, 2500 kms from their homeland, surrounded by 100 million bengalis and over 500 million indians. So capturing them is an achievement then.......lol.

So for all the big talk, what happened to isolating Pakistan and India being powerless to do anything to Pakistan after mumbai 2008?  That too when you are more than 7x bigger than us and have abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied that privilege? 



A.P. Richelieu said:


> The location of Italy is irrelevant, what is important is the location of the Roman province of Britannia.
> 
> View attachment 364141




So now all the Romans were living in England then.......lol......lol.....

Or perhaps in your case indians are in fact Swedes...... lol... 

Keep going you're hilarious and entertaining..... 

The indian who's confused and thinks he is Swedish......


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Lol.........lol.......yes because Western Italy shares a border with Scotland now does it or perhaps in the past it did......lol.....
> 
> And Italy is so big that Eastern Italy is the same distance from Scotland as Pakistan is from india.......lol......
> 
> The only person who has his head in the sand is an indian pretending to be a Swede hiding behind a Swedish flag.............lol



It is much SHORTER from Western Italy to Scotland (1800 km) than it is from Eastern India to Pakistan (2500 km).


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

A.P. Richelieu said:


> It is much SHORTER from Western Italy to Scotland (1800 km) than it is from Eastern India to Pakistan (2500 km).




Lol.....that is irrelevant when india borders Pakistan. In fact all that does is show the size of the enemy Pakistan is facing. So now Italy borders Scotland then does it? Italian landmass stretches all the way from Italy to Scotland......lol......lol.....

indian logic at it's best......lol. A high indian who is severely confused and thinks he is Swedish......lol


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The biggest humiliation came when a minority came and ruled india for centuries and then ripped out a significant part of it to form Pakistan and then bangladesh. You guys are still crying about it. So by your logic india no longer exists. What exists is what was broken and taken away from india on August the 14th 1947.



Pakistan/BD is the remaining result of that conquest.
Are You proud of that?
Your ancestors were probably part of the majority humiliated at the time.

You also claim that Pakistan is part of India...
Don't know if other Pakistanis appreciate that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## G0dfather

@A.P. Richelieu 



banvanaxl said:


> a. Abused via personal attacks and what not
> b. Be called an Indian bootlicker.
> c. *Be called an Indian, faking a Swedish identity*





PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Nice try coming on PDF as a Swede when in fact you are an indian hiding behind the flag of another nation





PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> indian pretending to be a Swede hiding behind a Swedish flag.............lol





PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> We have an indian here who is confused. Claims to be Swedish and is hiding behind a Swedish flag......lol......





PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> perhaps in your case indians are in fact Swedes...... lol...



Told ya. .


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

G0dfather said:


> @A.P. Richelieu
> 
> 
> Told ya. .



Yep, but since I have interacted with many, including Mods, I am not worried about anyone questioning my identity.
He is digging his intellectual grave deeper for every posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Pakistan/BD is the remaining result of that conquest.
> Are You proud of that?
> Your ancestors were probably part of the majority humiliated at the time.
> 
> You also claim that Pakistan is part of India...
> Don't know if other Pakistanis appreciate that.




We are NOT part of the indian nation or race but Pakistan was carved out of land that many indians CLAIM was there's.

This notion that modern day Pakistanis are Hindus that converted to Islam doesn't hold up. Modern day Pakistanis bear very little if any resemblance to the VAST majority of modern day indians. So this theory goes down the gutter. 

PS Was Sweden ever part of india?......lol.


----------



## Paranoid Android

It really does not matter how good weapons they have.After escalation few Indian cities will be destroyed no doubt. But, before we go down, our all three strike capabilities along with H bombs will ensure Pakistanis will not live to see the next dawn ether. Nuclear weapons are for the likes of Musharraf to just boast. No sane General will ever want to touch them.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> It really does not matter how good weapons they have.After escalation few Indian cities will be destroyed no doubt. But, before we go down, our all three strike capabilities will ensure Pakistanis will not live to see the next dawn ether. Nuclear weapons are for the likes of Musharraf to just boast. No sane General will ever want to touch them.




Before that time happens Pakistan would also have a triad of nuke strike capability which we are now already working on. In fact Pakistan's nuclear arsenal is far larger than what is publicly acknowledged and we also have had H-bombs capability since at least early 2011:

http://isis-online.org/isis-reports...g-nuclear-weapons-time-for-pakistan-to-rever/

Pakistan already has MORE than enough nukes to wipe india off the face of the Earth should the need arise. indian military high command already know this fact very well. That is why despite the big talk, india was powerless to do anything to Pakistan militarily after mumbai 2008, parliament attacks, uri and pathankot. That despite the fact that india is more than 7x bigger than Pakistan and has abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> We are NOT part of the indian nation or race but Pakistan was carved out of land that many indians CLAIM was there's.
> 
> This notion that modern day Pakistanis are Hindus that converted to Islam doesn't hold up. Modern day Pakistanis bear very little if any resemblance to the VAST majority of modern day indians. So this theory goes down the gutter.
> 
> PS Was Sweden ever part of india?......lol.


There is no such thing as a Pakistani race, nor Indian race. There are multiple nations like Pashtun and Afghanis.
Pakistanis are inhabitants of the Indus valley (Indians) which converted to Islam after beeing conquered
by Muslim armies. Some Pakistanis obviously have ancestors living in modern India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Some Pakistanis obviously have ancestors living in modern India.


Ancestors are not living..they died long time ago and that was India under Muslim rule for approx 800 -1000 yrs


----------



## Indus Pakistan

A.P. Richelieu said:


> There is no such thing as a Pakistani race, nor Indian race. There are multiple nations like Pashtun and Afghanis.


He means by that the confederation of races or groups of the Indus basin found in Pakistan today.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> Pakistanis are inhabitants of the Indus valley (Indians) which converted to Islam after beeing conqueredby Muslim armies


Everybody converted. so did you at some point. And every heard of 'Sufi's?



A.P. Richelieu said:


> Pakistanis are inhabitants of the Indus valley (Indians)


Who told you Indus Valley inhabitants are Indian's? Let me guess you saw their passports?



A.P. Richelieu said:


> Some Pakistanis obviously have ancestors living in modern India.


True. Like Swedish or Americans have some ancestors in Africa.


@PAKISTANFOREVER The Indian's have done good job of peddling their nonsense.








It might come as surprise to you but the mean average of Pakistan is far more distant from the mean average in India then for example between Sweden and Germany. Indeed the differance might be same if not more than between Sweden and Portugal.


Read this > http://www.popsci.com/article/science/how-gene-fair-skin-spread-across-india

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

A.P. Richelieu said:


> There is no such thing as a Pakistani race, nor Indian race. There are multiple nations like Pashtun and Afghanis.
> Pakistanis are inhabitants of the Indus valley (Indians) which converted to Islam after beeing conquered
> by Muslim armies. Some Pakistanis obviously have ancestors living in modern India.




The same old delusional retarded indian bollywood fantasies. The above is an EPIC FAIL. It doesn't explain why modern day Pakistanis look so different to current day indians. Perhaps because apart from an extremely small minority, the races and ethnicities that make up Pakistan are completely different to those that make up india. Has that ever occurred to you?

By the way are Swedes the same race as indians too??????.......lol......



Kaptaan said:


> He means by that the confederation of races or groups of the Indus basin found in Pakistan today.
> 
> Everybody converted. so did you at some point. And every heard of 'Sufi's?
> 
> Who told you Indus Valley inhabitants are Indian's? Let me guess you saw their passports?
> 
> True. Like Swedish or Americans have some ancestors in Africa.
> 
> 
> @PAKISTANFOREVER The Indian's have done good job of peddling their nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might come as surprise to you but the mean average of Pakistan is far more distant from the mean average in India then for example between Sweden and Germany. Indeed the differance might be same if not more than between Sweden and Portugal.
> 
> 
> Read this > http://www.popsci.com/article/science/how-gene-fair-skin-spread-across-india





Bro, I know they have. We ARE racially different to indians and other South Asians. The facts are there everywhere. You just look at a group of Pakistanis and then a group of indians in London UK and it is blatantly obvious. That's the reason we needed to form our own country. Retarded delusional indian bollywood fantasies do not change these obvious facts. No matter who peddles them.


----------



## Paranoid Android

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Before that time happens Pakistan would also have a triad of nuke strike capability which we are now already working on. In fact Pakistan's nuclear arsenal is far larger than what is publicly acknowledged and we also have had H-bombs capability since at least early 2011:
> 
> http://isis-online.org/isis-reports...g-nuclear-weapons-time-for-pakistan-to-rever/
> 
> Pakistan already has MORE than enough nukes to wipe india off the face of the Earth should the need arise. indian military high command already know this fact very well. That is why despite the big talk, india was powerless to do anything to Pakistan militarily after mumbai 2008, parliament attacks, uri and pathankot. That despite the fact that india is more than 7x bigger than Pakistan and has abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems whilst we are denied this privilege.


Poor you...You don't need to use 100 warheads if you don't want to start a world war..Lol
India doesn't need to acknowledge in public for pompous self assertion regarding the number of nuclear stockpile.India got sanctioned previously & NSG was formed.
According to IISS research on 2012 the no of nuclear warheads India has 110 .It's 2016 LOL 
*Also same IISS claims India is producing 3.2 tonnes of weapon grade HEU along with 5.3 tonne non civilian Plutonium annually where Pakistan fissile 3.1 tonne HEU & 0.19 tonne Plutonium(Not whole are weapon grade).Just let our nuclear city be fully sensationalized in 2017 you will be astounded.*
India don't want to get involved in war as India has lots issues like corruption,education which needs to be tackled inside first.India got nuclear weapons long ago but acted as a responsible nation..
Also by your logic Israel has no guts cause they haven't nuke their Arabian nation although five so called nations of Muslim warriors were defeated within six days...
A responsible nuclear just don't don't threaten to nuke just over a tweet..
First have 24 hours of electricity then boast about being a nuclear power..


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> Poor you...You don't need to use 100 warheads if you don't want to start a world war..Lol
> India doesn't need to acknowledge in public for pompous self assertion regarding the number of nuclear stockpile.India got sanctioned previously & NSG was formed.
> According to IISS research on 2012 the no of nuclear warheads India has 110 .It's 2016 LOL
> *Also same IISS claims India is producing 3.2 tonnes of weapon grade HEU along with 5.3 tonne non civilian Plutonium annually where Pakistan fissile 3.1 tonne HEU & 0.19 tonne Plutonium(Not whole are weapon grade).Just let our nuclear city be fully sensationalized in 2017 you will be astounded.*
> India don't want to get involved in war as India has lots issues like corruption,education which needs to be tackled inside first.India got nuclear weapons long ago but acted as a responsible nation..
> Also by your logic Israel has no guts cause they haven't nuke their Arabian nation although five so called nations of Muslim warriors were defeated within six days...
> A responsible nuclear just don't don't threaten to nuke just over a tweet..
> First have 24 hours of electricity then boast about being a nuclear power..




The Israelis don't need to use their nukes as their conventional forces are FAR FAR more advanced than that of the Arab nations. Also had the West and America in particular not given the Israelis UNLIMITED supply of financial, provisional, oil and super advanced weapons systems day and night for free, then they would have been defeated long ago. So apart from the Yom Kipper War and Hezbollah in 2006, the Israelis have never ever tasted defeat in battle due to the iron clad protection they enjoy from America, the West and Europe. IF the Arabs EVER defeated Israel than America and the West would nuke the ENTIRE Middle East. When the Israelis can STAND ALONE like Pakistan and fight a credible enemy then we can ascertain the TRUE INDIGENOUS Israeli capability. Killing unarmed innocent Palestinian babies, men, women, children and elderly DOES NOT make you brave or powerful. Perhaps in retarded delusional indian bollywood fantasies it does but not in the real world. 

Nothing what the indians say or do astounds me. indians also claimed that Pakistan WOULD NEVER EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance. That it is IMPOSSIBLE to do so. We all know what happened to that delusional indian fantasy along with many other ones.


----------



## RedStar86

Indian weapons cant be as good as Pakistanis, the Chinese support makes weapons (not specifically nukes) and arm better by far.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

A.P. Richelieu said:


> There is no such thing as a Pakistani race, nor Indian race. There are multiple nations like Pashtun and Afghanis.
> Pakistanis are inhabitants of the Indus valley (Indians) which converted to Islam after beeing conquered
> by Muslim armies. Some Pakistanis obviously have ancestors living in modern India.



This is not going to go well among Pakistani race supremacists here
Be prepared to be accused of being a false flag Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paranoid Android

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The Israelis don't need to use their nukes as their conventional forces are FAR FAR more advanced than that of the Arab nations. Also had the West and America in particular not given the Israelis UNLIMITED supply of financial, provisional, oil and super advanced weapons systems day and night for free, then they would have been defeated long ago. So apart from the Yom Kipper War and Hezbollah in 2006, the Israelis have never tasted defeat in battle due to the iron clad protection they enjoy from America, the West and Europe.


ffs Israel was surrounded 360 by hostiles with enough resource.Five countries went to bonkers by a country which is even imperceptible on world map..


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> ffs Israel was surrounded 360 by hostiles with enough resource.Five countries went to bonkers by a country which is even imperceptible on world map..




Well thanks to a free unlimited supply of money, super advanced western weapons systems, American surveillance, fuel, food provisions, Western goods, American training and Nato they were able to do the above. Even if Somalia or Ethiopia had that support they could also easily defeat the Middle East, India, the Russians, Iran etc.

When the israelis can do that by themselves and against a credible enemy, then you can celebrate. Till then leave the red wine on ice.

The Arabs know that IF they completely defeat the Israelis, they would suffer nuclear annihilation from America and NATO. So the narrative that the Israelis fought completely alone surrounded is just as false as indians who claim they invented the first plane and not the Wright brothers.


----------



## waz

No more off-topic posts please. Your first and final warning to everyone.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Syama Ayas said:


> This is not going to go well among Pakistani race supremacists here
> Be prepared to be accused of being a false flag Indian




It will only not go well once someone can prove that Pakistanis are the same racially to modern day indians. Not an extremely small MINORITY of indians who are racially the same as Pakistanis but ALL of them. Till date EVERYONE has failed to do so but used delusional indian bollywood fantasies to prove their points.



waz said:


> No more off-topic posts please. Your first and final warning to everyone.




Okay. Will do bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Pakistan Nuclear Assets are always appreciated by many Nuclear states including USA in terms of safety procedures.
even Pakistan went through terror war but no single incident was noted during long war against Terrorism.


----------



## MultaniGuy

‘Quality, capacity, safety of Pakistan’s nuclear weapons better than India’s’
Ikram Junaidi — Updated Dec 28, 2016 01:15pm 
ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s nuclear programme was launched for peaceful purposes but national security issues forced the country to build nuclear weapons, former nuclear scientist and the chairman of the Underground Gasification Project at the Thar Coal Field, Dr Samar Mubarakmand, said on Tuesday.

Dr Mubarakmand was speaking at a seminar titled ‘Civilian Uses for Nuclear Energy in Pakistan: Opportunities and Prospects’, organised by the Islamabad Policy Research Institute (IPRI).

Although the seminar was supposed to focus on nuclear energy, the discussion revolved mostly around nuclear weapons and nuclear material.

Dr Mubarakmand said Pakistan’s nuclear programme was always peaceful, and there have been various peaceful applications of nuclear technology such as the establishment of several nuclear medical centres, agricultural research centres and the radioactive tracers used by the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) to build the Mangi Dam in Balochistan.

Advertisement
Because Pakistan is not a signatory of the Non-Proliferation Treaty, he said it was impossible for the country to receive simple technology, and this was possible because of Pakistani scientists who despite heavy sanctions made Pakistan a nuclear state.

“The relaxation of bans by members of the Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG) with respect to India as a special dispensation in 2008 under US lobbying, and the current efforts to make India a member of the NSG is an example of the biased Western psyche and mindset,” he claimed.

Defending Pakistan against allegations of helping Iran and Libya build nuclear weapons, he said both those countries remain non-nuclear states.

“The world can see that Pakistan’s civilian nuclear programme is not being used for military purposes. No theft of nuclear material has ever taken place in Pakistan. We need to survive in the subcontinent with dignity and, being a smaller state, Pakistan restored the balance of power by conducting nuclear tests after India,” he said.

Strategic Vision Institute Executive Director Prof Zafar Iqbal Cheema said the treatment given to India by the West is evidence that politics prevails over rules.

“India was trying to make nuclear weapons since 1959, but India is considered a country with a good track record and Pakistan is considered a country that cannot be trusted. However, it is a fact that the quality, capacity and safety of Pakistani nuclear weapons are better compared to India’s,” he claimed.

Prof Cheema endorsed a statement by the Senate chairman, where he claimed that Pakistan was denied nuclear energy because it is a Muslim country.

National Defence University assistant professor Dr Rizwana Karim Abbasi, however, did speak about nuclear energy. She said the demand has increased since the 1990s, and nuclear energy could fill the demand for energy.

“Greenhouse gases have to be cut by 70pc by 2050 so the world will definitely move towards nuclear energy, which is cheaper and environment-friendly. China is producing 19,000MW of electricity through nuclear energy. India and 31 other countries are also going for it,” she said.

“Although incidents of atomic reactor accidents in Germany and Japan have led to resistance to nuclear energy in the West, it is still believed that nuclear energy should be used,” she added.

Dr Abbasi said fossil fuels increase environmental pollution so the world needs to depend more on nuclear power, and safety standards have to be improved.

“Pakistan needs to secure its membership in the NSG, and it should make more nuclear power plants to make more energy,” she said. The former chairman of the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission, Dr Pervez Butt, said Pakistan has been considering producing 8,835MW electricity through nuclear energy by 2030, which will meet 5 to 8pc of the total requirement.

_Published in Dawn, December 28th, 2016_

http://www.dawn.com/news/1304890/qu...-pakistans-nuclear-weapons-better-than-indias


----------

